# Mit Java Applet via HDBC auf MySQL DB zugreifen?



## Manu (9. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich per

Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
Connection connect = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://[host]:3306/[dbname]", "[user]", "[passwd");                     

in einer Java-Application auf meine MysqlDB zugreife klappt alles wunderbar.
Wenn ich diese beiden Zeilen allerdings in mein Applet einbaue, so erhalte ich eine SQLException mit folgendem Inhalt:

java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName(InetAddress.java:981)atjava.net.InetAddress.getAllByName(InetAddress.java:1000)at [...]

Woran liegt das?? Kann ich überhaupt mit einem Applet eine Datenbankverbindung herstellen??

Gruß
Manu


----------



## foobar (9. Okt 2004)

Du mußt das Applet signieren, dann kannst du auch auf die DB zugreifen.


----------



## Manu (9. Okt 2004)

Ist es denn wirklich nötig das Applet zu signieren, selbst wenn es auf eine DB zugreift, die auf dem selben Server liegt wie das Applet??


----------

